# à caça ...



## esseiro

¡Holá!
En "Bichos" de Miguel Torga, encontré esta frase: " E ficava-se ( o cão de caça) depois a olhar a manhosa ( a perdiz) erguer-se apressada, rumorosa, e cair daí a pouco, já passada ou feita num molho".
No entiendo bien lo que significa "já passada ou feita num molho". 
Pienso en: 
1° grado ) :'ya ida o metida en un grupo de otras perdices'
pero también en: 
2° grado ) :'ya muerta o caida en un charco'
y en:
3° grado ) :'ya manida o cocida en una salsa'...

Quién me lo puede aclarar, por favor ???
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Vanda

_e cair daí a pouco, já passada ou feita num molho"._

Passada (no fogo), pode ser assada, frita

..ou num molho - na salsa


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu entendo assim o texto: *já morta ou feita um lio*. Refere-se á perdiz no acto de cair, coisa que faz _como um lio, toda embrulhada_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> _e cair daí a pouco, já passada ou feita num molho"._
> 
> Passada (no fogo), pode ser assada, frita
> 
> ..ou num molho - na salsa


Minha interpretação é a mesma da Vanda.


----------



## Carfer

Vou mais pela interpretação do Xiao. Leio '_molho_' com '_o_' aberto, não fechado, no sentido de '_feixe_', '_confusão_' e '_passada_' como morta, ou, pelo menos, completamente exausta.


----------



## vf2000

Voto na interpretação da Vanda, com muita dor por discordar do Carfer 
Se o texto falar do cão, acostumado a caçar perdizes, ele já tem condições de imaginar a refeição bem pasada e metida num _môlho, molhado, _ feito com _mólho_ de coentro  Esse fórum dá fome!
AXÉ!


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> com muita dor por discordar do Carfer


 
Pode discordar quanto quiser, minha amiga. Estranho seria se estivessemos sempre de acordo. (Já agora, que fique claro que quando digo que pode não lhe estou a dar nenhuma autorização. Estou apenas a dizer que tem esse poder, como, aliás, qualquer outro de nós. Isto é uma república de iguais, dispensamos bem as reverências, os sumo-sacerdotes e os que nunca se enganam. Autoridade, aqui, só a Vanda.) Vá, mate já essa dor.

Voltei a ler o conto, por causa das dúvidas (encontram-no na net em http://www.esnips.com/doc/68453e03-b6cb-4c26-b8af-6f5ee05d4a0c/Miguel-Torga---Os-Bichos-(doc)(rev). A frase em concreto está na página 8) e mantenho o que disse. Nero, o cão, está a ser treinado pelo dono para caçar. O que o trecho descreve é o momento em que a perdiz é atingida e o cão a vai buscar para a entregar ao dono. Não consigo fazer a transcrição, uma vez que o texto está protegido, mas se seguirem o link podem tirar as vossas próprias conclusões.


----------



## Vanda

> Autoridade, aqui, só a Vanda.) Vá, mate já essa dor.



Oops, que não, Carfer! Sou arraia miúda como vocês todos e vive errando também, ou discordando, ou concordando. Como você disse: uma república de pares! 
E vamos ao ensopado de perdiz que ouvi dizer é delicioso. Nunca vi, nem comi Eu só ouço falar....


----------



## anaczz

Concordo com o Carfer. Também fui olhar o texto e, pelo visto, o prazer do cão está no resgate da caça e, provavelmente, nem chega a vê-la cozida, ou assada, ou assim.
O detalhe do molho com o "o" aberto foi bem lembrado. Cá, na Terra Brasilis, não é usado e todos os molhos são iguais...


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Oops, que não, Carfer!


 
Ah!, que sim, que para isso é a moderadora. Mesmo as repúblicas de pares precisam de alguém que mantenha a ordem e as discussões nos carris


----------



## esseiro

Bom dia a todos! 

Não pensei que também os lusofónos tivessem opinães tão diferentes a propósito de palavras que á primeira vista parecem bastante simples...
Isto tranquiliza-me um pouco...
Em todo caso lhes agradeço muito as suas respuestas.


----------



## vf2000

anaczz said:


> Cá, na Terra Brasilis, não é usado e todos os molhos são iguais...



Cheguei à conclusão de que nunca se deve dizer que no Brasil se faz ou não se faz alguma coisa, porque a probabilidade de errar é muito alta. Sempre tem um "engraçadinho" pra ser exceção. Hoje a "engraçadinha" sou eu, me permitam 

Pois, na minha terra Brasilis tem m*ó*lho, sim senhor, e não apenas o presente do verbo molhar (eu molho). Por aqui se usa tanto para um feixe (em geral de salsa ou coentro) e também para o molho de chaves.

PS: Carfer, você é muito modesto, mesmo. Quando eu crescer quero ser assim também 
Se eu tivesse tempo, faria uma pesquisa em todas as discussões das quais você participou para demonstrar que em muitas (deve ser uns 90%), depois que você se manifesta, ninguém tem mais dúvidas, a discussão acaba, não se precisa de nenhum esclarecimento, ninguém escreve mais nada, ou começa a falar de outra coisa, como agora.
Fica a ideia para quem quiser comprovar a minha teoria.
AXÉ.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Se eu tivesse tempo, faria uma pesquisa em todas as discussões das quais você participou para demonstrar que em muitas (deve ser uns 90%), depois que você se manifesta, ninguém tem mais dúvidas, a discussão acaba, não se precisa de nenhum esclarecimento, ninguém escreve mais nada, ou começa a falar de outra coisa, como agora.
> Fica a ideia para quem quiser comprovar a minha teoria.


 
Espero que não seja verdade, vf, porque se for vou-me embora. Era o que me dava a vida servir de pedra tumular das discussões do forum. Livra!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tenho que concordar com vf2000. A seguridade que tem o Carfer em questões de língua e admiravelmente espantosa. Desde aqui quero somar-me a esta constatação irrefutável. 
 E não tenhas medo, Carfer, não és tu quem desliga a luz no foro, senão o farol que ilumina as dificuldades da língua. Para mim o que tu dizes em temas vocabulares e de uso vai à missa.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Tenho que concordar com vf2000. A seguridade que tem o Carfer em questões de língua e admiravelmente espantosa. Desde aqui quero somar-me a esta constatação irrefutável.
> E não tenhas medo, Carfer, não és tu quem desliga a luz no foro, senão o farol que ilumina as dificuldades da língua. Para mim o que tu dizes em temas vocabulares e de uso vai à missa.


 
Obrigado, mas acabem com isso, por favor. Começo a sentir-me desconfortável.


----------



## anaczz

vf2000 said:


> Cheguei à conclusão de que nunca se deve dizer que no Brasil se faz ou não se faz alguma coisa, porque a probabilidade de errar é muito alta. Sempre tem um "engraçadinho" pra ser exceção. Hoje a "engraçadinha" sou eu, me permitam


Pois é, eu já descobri isso, mas às vezes me escapa... 
Por sinal, essa é uma das graças que vejo neste fórum. A gente descobre tantas particularidades da língua que ocorrem, mesmo ali, no vizinho do lado!

Só não falo mais porque o Carfer não quer, mas concordo! (bonitas palavras, XiaoRoel !)


----------

